# Hillary’s Three Pillars



## Flanders (Sep 30, 2016)

*If media can separate Clinton sex scandals from Clinton’s impeachment they can distance her from policies that encompass treason for the United Nations. Irrespective of what she is guilty of her crimes are unrelated to her presidential qualifications, or so media mouths tell it: *

Trump brings up Clinton impeachment history

*I recently noticed that Hillary Clinton does not seem to care what she says —— well-knowing that her positions —— domestic and/or foreign policy —— frighten AMERICANS.  Naturally, she has to make Donald Trump scarier than she is. Her campaign strategy appears to be built upon three pillars aside from what she says about Donald Trump:

1. The parasite class is now large enough to overcome the number of productive Americans voting in November.

Hillary Clinton knows she will not win over Tea Party conservatives; so she does not have to say anything that appeals to them, or to Republicans, or to independents. 

2. The illegal alien vote.

Even if the parasite class falls short on election day, illegal aliens voting will still put Clinton over the top. 

3. Steal the election in just enough states to lock up the number of Electoral Collage votes necessary to “win.”
*
_*Clinton only has to say the things that will bring out enough of her base for her to claim plausible deniability for number 2 and number 3. *_
*
Should she pull it off that will be the Democrat party’s election strategy for the next three presidential election, or until America disintegrates —— whichever comes first. 

Sad to say, Hillary’s Three Pillars for success will be the end of Tea Party conservatism long before America implodes. *


----------



## the_human_being (Sep 30, 2016)

I am so looking forward to all the news media excuses for reading the polling all wrong following the election when Trump wins by a landslide. I'm certain we'll see day after day to Werewolf Blitzer, George Step-on-all-of-us, and Lester Clinton Suck-UP holding round table discussions with the talking heads and Democratic pollsters and pundents acting as though they are totally dismayed at misintreptering the polling data so badly. That will be what we see on the nightly for a week following the election.


----------



## Flanders (Sep 30, 2016)

Flanders said:


> Hillary Clinton does not seem to care what she says —— well-knowing that her positions —— domestic and/or foreign policy —— frighten AMERICANS.


During his first presidential race, Barack Obama pledged to "expand and fund AmeriCorps from 75,000 slots today to 250,000" volunteers, putting service-minded millennials to work on the nation's toughest problems.

*XXXXX*​
   But the dawn never broke. Congress never funded the quarter-million hires, not even when Democrats controlled both chambers in 2009-10. AmeriCorps enrollment crept above the 80,000 mark in 2009 and limped along until this year, when the sequestration spending cuts cost the program at least 3,600 workers.​
*I guess Hillary decided to give the sewer rat’s pledge a leg up:*

Clinton then announced parts of her national service plan, which would include tripling the number of young people in AmeriCorps from 75,000 annually to 250,000 and doubling the size of participants' college scholarships. She would increase the size of the Peace Corps as well.

   Clinton also announced plans for a new “National Service Reserve” that would allow people to serve their communities without a full-time commitment.

   “Here’s the idea,” the candidate explained. “If you join the reserve, you’ll receive some basic training. And when your city or state needs you, you’ll get the call.”​
*The sewer rat did not get the Americorps. Instead, he got his Ready Reserve Corps funded in the Affordable Care Act.*

Page 1312 of the now signed-into-law Senate version of ObamaCare provides for funding of Obama’s private militia referred to as “Establishing a Ready Reserve Corps” Sec. 5210. This “Corps” is given broad powers to control the US citizenry

http://canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/21392​ 
*Hillary Clinton is obviously making a move to buy voters with tax dollar incomes. That is probably why she:  *

. . . didn't say how she would pay for any of her plans.​
Clinton Touts National Service Agenda While Taking a Few Shots at Trump
           By Liz Kreutz
           Josh Haskell
           FORT PIERCE, Fla. — Sep 30, 2016, 1:18 PM ET

Clinton Touts National Service Agenda and Takes a Few Shots at Trump​
*See this thread for the hard truth about Americorps and the Peace Corps; truth that Hillary does want you to hear:*

http://www.usmessageboard.com/congress/306039-you-re-on-without-pay.html


----------



## Flanders (Oct 1, 2016)

Flanders said:


> 3. Steal the election in just enough states to lock up the number of Electoral Collage votes necessary to “win.”





 http://www.americanthinker.com/images/bucket/2016-09/197251_5_.jpg


----------



## Flanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Flanders said:


> “Here’s the idea,” the candidate explained. “If you join the reserve, you’ll receive some basic training. And when your city or state needs you, you’ll get the call.”


*A whole lot of Americans better insist that Hillary define “. . . other crises.” *

Pledging to make public service a hallmark of her would-be administration, Democrat Hillary Clinton proposed Friday a 5 million-member “national service reserve” project that would train Americans to respond to natural disasters, health emergencies and other crises.​
Clinton proposes 5 million-member ‘national service reserve’ project
           By Ben Wolfgang - The Washington Times - Friday, September 30, 2016

Hillary Clinton proposes 5 million-member ‘national service reserve’ project​
*My gut instinct tells me that wannabe president, Hillary Clinton, will create incomes for refugees more loyal to the United Nations than to this country. Responding to those “. . . other crises.” include killing Americans who take up arms against the final push for global government. If she was not such a goddamned liar she would admit she wants to  train refugees to fight Americans instead of “. . . train Americans . . .”. 

Question: Why do you believe that Hillary’s tactics are different than Obama’s? Watch this video before you answer:  *

​


----------



## Flanders (Oct 4, 2016)

Flanders said:


> My gut instinct tells me that wannabe president, Hillary Clinton, will create incomes for refugees more loyal to the United Nations than to this country.


*Richard F. Miniter has a view different than mine; albeit it a valid analysis. Either way —— Americans lose:*

But scarier is her pledge to create five million new jobs.  Because she doesn’t mean what it sounds like she means.  Hillary Clinton is not going invent a new industry like computers and produce her five million jobs that way.  She’s not going to found a new Internet business like Jeff Bezos or a new retail chain like Sam Walton.  She doesn’t have the I.Q., training or motivation for anything like that.

   Instead what she’s talking about is:  (A) creating new government jobs; or (B) creating new jobs with lobbyists and influence peddlers, the Public-Private-Partnership grifters who fund her political machine.  Guys whose sons and daughters run companies who insist they can make jet fuel out of algae or better knock-off Chinese solar panels if only they get stuffed with enough Federal cash.​
*I am in sync with Mr. Miniter on this one:*

In fact, Hillary Clinton will blame anybody and anything for the disaster she will produce, except her own corruption, incompetence and deceit.​
October 4, 2016
           What’s Scary, Scarier, and Scariest about Hillary
           By Richard F. Miniter

Articles: What’s Scary, Scarier, and Scariest about Hillary​


----------



## Flanders (Oct 7, 2016)

Flanders said:


> _Even if the parasite class falls short on election day, illegal aliens voting will still put Clinton over the top._


Trump 'not prepared' to deal with illegal onslaught​
Voter fraud 'much more widespread' than Virginia, Pennsylvania
           Posted By Leo Hohmann On 10/06/2016 @ 8:44 pm

Voter fraud ‘much more widespread’ than Virginia, Pennsylvania​
*Donald Trump might be remembered as the wannabe who did not lock the barn door. He sure as hell cannot do it after Hillary Clinton steals the election.

The worst of it is that the machinery is already in place for Hillary Clinton to pull the biggest robbery in history as well the “right” people already in powerful positions in the FEC, the courts, law enforcement, and media who will rubber stamp the theft.*


Flanders said:


> Clinton only has to say the things that will bring out enough of her base for her to claim plausible deniability


----------



## Flanders (Oct 17, 2016)

*Mr. Newt knows that a major theft is in progress. I can only pray that he lays it on the federal government instead of confining his expertise to the media:*

WASHINGTON – Former House Speaker affirmed Donald Trump’s claims that the presidential election is being stolen by a one-sided media almost universally working shamelessly for his opponent, ignoring substantive Hillary Clinton scandals while hyping unsubstantiated charges against Trump.

   “I think that without the unending one-sided assault of the news media, Trump would be beating Hillary by 15 points,” he told Martha Raddatz on ABC’s “This Week.” “I think when you look at WikiLeaks and you look at all the things she has said, when you look at the deals in Russia that Bill Clinton made, and that the Clinton Foundation – I mean, all this nonsense by [Democratic vice presidential candidate Tim] Kaine about Russia, it’s Clinton, Bill Clinton, who got a half a million dollar speech. It is the Clintons who got money for the Clinton Foundation from Russia. It is – it is [Hillary Clinton’s campaign manager John] Podesta who was on a Russian company advisory board that was apparently funded by [Vladimir] Putin.​
*NOTE: Even if JFK had not been assassinated the media would have deified him. Indeed, Ted Kennedy, who was surely the foulest piece of garbage that ever sat in the US Senate, cashed in on his brother’s theft while the media portrayed him as a wonderful human being working for the American people. The media fawned all over him for 40 years as he was tearing down the country. Example: Ted Kennedy is responsible for today’s tens of millions illegal aliens.*

Gingrich added that he sees potential fraud at the precinct level, too, and agrees with Trump’s plans for poll monitoring.

   “You look at Philadelphia, you look at St. Louis, you look at Chicago, I mean, again I’m old enough, I remember when Richard Nixon had the election stolen in 1960 and no serious historian doubts that Illinois and Texas were stolen,” he said. “So to suggest that we have – that you don’t have theft in Philadelphia is to deny reality.”​
Gingrich affirms election being stolen – by media
           Posted By -NO AUTHOR- On 10/16/2016 @ 1:31 pm

Gingrich affirms election being stolen – by media​
*My point. If Hillary Clinton gets away with the theft the media will ignore how she got there and portray her as a loyal American defending the country against all enemies foreign and domestic. After she is sworn in the media will put a blackout on election fraud. Indeed, JFK’s theft was not mentioned until years later. He even got an eternal flame for stealing the presidency: *



http://images.fineartamerica.com/images-medium-large/jfk--eternal-flame-paul-w-faust.jpg

*Hillary Clinton will get an eternal bonfire for the same reason.

Finally, I should have known that Hillary Clinton would steal a hot stove:*

Hillary plot to steal tea-party vote from Trump
   Posted By -NO AUTHOR- On 10/16/2016 @ 6:06 pm

Hillary plot to steal tea-party vote from Trump​
*I should have seen the Tea Party angle when I wrote this:*

With full support from Tea Party Conservatives behind him, Donald Trump stands a real chance of winning with a major landslide.  Regardless of Trump’s winning margin he will run into more resistence from day one than did the sewer rat in eight years. If fact, I am a long way from certain that the federal government will let Trump take office. His road ahead contains at least two major speed traps:

   1. The FEC and the Courts will turn blind eyes to election fraud as they did in 2012.

   2. The Constitution allows the Electoral College to give Hillary Clinton the required number of votes and to hell with the popular vote.

Private Sector Americans v. The Federal Government​


----------



## Flanders (Oct 17, 2016)

Flanders said:


> If Hillary Clinton gets away with the theft the media will ignore how she got there and portray her as a loyal American defending the country against all enemies foreign and domestic.


*Were it not for the media the number would be around 80 percent:*

Poll: 41 Percent of Voters Say Election Could be ‘Stolen’ from Donald Trump
   by Alex Swoyer
   17 Oct 2016

Poll: 41 Percent of Voters Say Election Could be 'Stolen' from Donald Trump - Breitbart​
*So how come the media does not know that Hillary Clinton is a professional thief who will go with a hot stove when she cannot get her hands on anything else?*


Flanders said:


> I should have known that Hillary Clinton would steal a hot stove:


----------



## Flanders (Oct 19, 2016)

*Obama’s illegal aliens will elect the next president when their ILLEGAL VOTES  are combined with all of the usual ways Democrats steal elections —— he is counting on it —— but that does not prevent him from claiming this election will be fair and overboard:  *

Jumping into the presidential campaign like no other two-term incumbent, President Obama warned Donald Trump on Tuesday to “stop whining” about a rigged election system, calling the Republican nominee’s claims “unprecedented” and false.​
*I do not expect the Chicago sewer rat to bring up his own theft in 2012, but I am betting that he visits the Eternal Flame like it is a shrine:*


Flanders said:


> Indeed, JFK’s theft was not mentioned until years later. He even got an eternal flame for stealing the presidency:


*The guy who blamed this country for everything wrong in the world when he went on his Apology Tour should be ashamed of himself for saying the B word: * 

The president said Mr. Trump is trying to blame others for his impending loss on Election Day, . . .​
Obama tells Trump to ‘stop whining’ about ‘rigged’ election system
           By Dave Boyer
           Tuesday, October 18, 2016

Obama tells Trump to ‘stop whining’ about rigged election​


----------

